# Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Juni 2004)

*Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!! ( Teil 2 ) jetzt erst recht...*

Dieses Bild ist all denen gewidmet,die es einmal auf die großen des Meeres
   abgesehen haben.
   Hatte mit meiner letzten Bildeinstellung wohl die Lust geweckt.
   Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz  = Gewicht unbekannt.
   Habt einfach Spaß dran.


   Petri Seeteufelfreund

  @ Truttafriend,hi,Tim,den mal an der Fliegenrute,das möcht ich sehen :q:q


----------



## Karstein (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Der ist fatal...

Wo? Sieht mir nicht nach Azores oder Capo Verde aus, eher nach Nova Scotia?


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Verdammt den möchte ich garnicht ranbekommen!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

@Karsten Berlin
 Nix Canada,is Fisch aus Japan

 @Blauortsand
 Die größe kann man sich beim Meeresangeln nicht aussuchen


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Buntbarsch (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Bei dem ding brauch man schon nen baumstamm als rute!
____________________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

@ Buntbarsch
 Wenn schon eine 130lbs Ausrüstung,80lbs ginge zur Not auch noch.
 Aber dann heißt es Pumpen,pumpen,pumpen.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Ansgar (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Hi Seeteufelfreund,

na also, geht doch ) Now we are talking...

Bei dem Ding haette ich auch lieber die 130er Ausruestung...
Das ist ein Thunfisch....

All the best & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Globetrotter (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Joo,der geht ab !!

Gruss Globetrotter


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

@Ansgar,Globetrotter
 War ja auch nur als Überbrückung zum Urlaub gedacht,bis Japan ( Sept. ) ist halt
 noch ein bißchen und man kann doch schon träumen,oder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## wodibo (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Heeeeeeee, wo hast Du das Bild von meinem Köfi her :q :q :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

@wodibo
 Komm mit nach Japan und wir können gemeinsam Köderfische fangen  :q:q



 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Na, der wird in Japan ausgeladen. Woher der ist.....???
Ich kenne eigentlich auch nur einen Platz, wo man Fische dieser Art mit der Angel bezwingen kann, und das ist Nova Scotia - der geringen Wassertiefe wegen. Dieser Fisch dürfte für die Aufnahme in den IGFA 1000 pounder-club reichen.
Auf Gran Canaria wurde mal ein großer Bluefin gehakt, der etwa 800 Pfund wog. Der ist in 600m Tiefe am Kreislaufkaspar verstorben. Die Crew hat 10 Stunden an der 130er Hand-über Hand gearbeitet um den wertvollen Fisch zu landen. Da wird die Schnur immer länger....


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Den hätte ich auch gern gefangen. Ich befürchte nur, dass bei mir nicht der Fisch einen Herzstillstand erlitten hätte, sondern ich.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Da kann ich meine ausgemusterte Seilwinde doch noch für was brauchen :q :q :q


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Wie lange hat dr fänger gedrillt, oder wars ein fang mit netz???
kOF!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Jetzt etwas für die,die keine kleinen Fische fangen wollen !!!!*

Okay, habs jetzt auf dem Bild bemerkt, war kein Fang mit angelrute...
KOF!!!


----------

